# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  busco semilla de tornillo

## alberto04

estimados amigos busco semillas o plantones de tornillo o bolaina para reforestar Has en Oxapampa
responder al sgte. email piscosour_j@otmai.com o contactar al 961205791 graciasTemas similares: Busco Semilla de Moringa Semilla de ajo AHOYADOR AHOYADORES AHOYADORA HOYADOR HOYADORA PERFORADOR TIERRA BARRENO POSTACION INSTALACION POSTES CERCOS REFORESTACION PINO EUCALIPTO CEDRO CAOBA TORNILLO JATROPHA PLATACION  FRUTALES UVA ECUADOR Compro semilla o plantones de platano, tambien semilla de Zapallo Busco comprar semilla de cebolla roja f1

----------


## kscastaneda

Alberto revise su email ya le cotice.... a todos cualquier plantón urgente que necesiten yo se los consigo. 
Saludos.

----------


## kscastaneda

Los meses donde obtenemos  semillas de Tornillo es desde noviembre hasta febrero; tenemos plantones disponibles  a buen precio; 4000 tornillo, 320 cedro. 
Precios in-box...  
 Ing. Carlos Castañeda
 BIOMIC INGENIERIA Y MEDIO AMBIENTE SRL
 988-448-611

----------

